

Ask HN: How do you balance between gaining knowledge and applying knowledge? - ashitvora

Earlier I used spend an hour or so every morning to go thru my Google Reader.<p>Then I joined Twitter. It was difficult to keep up with all the tweets.<p>Then I joined Hacker News. There's so much useful info posted here but now I restrict myself to only go thru posts on HN's home page and my submissions (if somebody has commented anything. I wish there was a way to get notified via email when somebody comments on your post / question).<p>Now there's one more - Quora. Again a very good source of info.<p>It seems I almost spend half of my day on all these. There's hardly any time left to apply these knowledge.<p>I'm sure few others might also be facing the same problem.<p>How do you guys manage this?
======
sinamdar
I ususally find myself working in bursts. I have been on the knowledge
gathering burst for the past few months. I went all crazy, bought books, read
through most of them. Read HN posts etc.

But now I am kind of getting sick of it. I am now at a stage where I don't
want to be on HN. And I am shifting into application mode. Now I will be
focusing on applying what I have been gaining. Once I get sick of it, I will
switch back to gaining mode.

So I would suggest, if you know that you also have a similar pattern (of
working in bursts) then just do it until you get sick of it and then shift to
application mode.

~~~
ashitvora
Yes. I am now in lockdown mode. No Twitter, Facebook, Quora till Monday.

Checking HN only once in 2 hrs. Google Reader only once a day.

Let's see how this experiment goes. :)

------
scrrr
Do what Tim Ferriss says: Go on an "information diet". You don't need to have
all the news. If it's really important you'll hear it anyway.

Relax.

Also for Twitter: Follow real people only and only those that don't tweet 100
times per day.

~~~
ashitvora
yea. I used to follow like 300+ users. One day I went to my twitter account
and unfollowed everyone but those who tweeted only tech stuffs and only few
tweets a day.

That really helped.

Thanks :)

